# Proud Lake- 1st Weekend



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

How did you guys that made it out there do?
I never did go on Saturday,my wife had an event with her Girlscout troop,so I stayed home until Sunday.
Sunday morning I was out to the parking lot by 5:45 and made my way down to one of my favorite spots by the time th esun was just coming up.
No one in sight was nice to see so I sat on the bank for a little while watching the wood ducks and geese fly,secretly wishing it was October and my rod was a shotgun 
The water was much lower than last year and from what I could tell in the dim light very clear,so I tied on a very small black stone fly and got to work.
My third cast came up with an eight inch brown who thought he was a lake run the way he hit,several hits later I managed another about the same size.
I decided to give a different fly a try and switched to a small March Brown and got several more strikes and caught two more fish,one about eight and one 11.
I did see one relly nice brown swim through going about 24 inches ,but he wasn't having anything I offered.
By a little after seven I saw my first other fisherman downstream,then the canoes and kayaks started coming as well.
I managed to catch two more fish of the same size by eight o'clock and things were getting crowded by me,so I started exploring.
I saw lots of small fish,very clear water and low.Spots I couldn't wade last year were only waist deep.
I never caught another fish after eight.Fish I could see would move right out of the way and I would guess the ones I couldn't see did the same.I did talk to some guys that did about the same as me,but it seemed kind of slow for the most part.
I hope you guys had a good time,we've still got a month left to have fun!


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

I was out there yesterday and didnt see many people hooking into fish. The big rainbows of last year are a thing of the past. I did catch a few nice browns in the 12-18 inch range and one rainbow about the same size. The water is also much lower and clearer this year. Below is a picture of a brown from yesterday. 







[/SIZE]


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice fish. I got real cold out there fishing to a pod of stubborn fish sunday afternoon. managed one brown and one rainbow both chunky 18". didnt see any fish right by the wixom rd lot - last years they were thick right under the old bridge. are there less stockers this year? see you out there wednesday.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

subocto said:


> are there less stockers this year?


 From what I heard they only put in 1800.It isn't posted on the fishstock site yet.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Bump! 


Toddfather


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Although chucking big offerings will work for the aggressive ones (which is what quite a few guys are doing), don't hesitate to go small. We found a few "active" fish that inhaled the usual buggers in the traditional colors, but the majority came on real small stuff. Nymphs and wets down a 18. Pheasant tails and antifreeze wets worked very well. Prior to the rain they even started slurping tan caddis off the top (18's).

As far as the numbers, they planted a little over 200 bows and 2000 and some browns. I don't remember the actual numbers, but they are posted at the park office.

Steve, your usual haunt seemed void of fish, not like in years past.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I agree , small was working best. I tried a couple larger flies and couldn't even get them to chase.
All my fish came on size 16 and smaller.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Shoeman said:


> Although chucking big offerings will work for the aggressive ones (which is what quite a few guys are doing), don't hesitate to go small. We found a few "active" fish that inhaled the usual buggers in the traditional colors, but the majority came on real small stuff. Nymphs and wets down a 18. Pheasant tails and antifreeze wets worked very well. Prior to the rain they even started slurping tan caddis off the top (18's).
> 
> As far as the numbers, they planted a little over 200 bows and 2000 and some browns. I don't remember the actual numbers, but they are posted at the park office.
> 
> Steve, your usual haunt seemed void of fish, not like in years past.


Thanks for the report Ralf. I've been dying to get out there and try to wack some with the streamer I had so much luck with last year, but all my time has been going into fixing up a used RV I bought for up north.


----------



## HOPTOAD (Dec 5, 2005)

Cousin and I fished on Saturday and Monday Sat I caught about 12 on a white bedheaded matuka streamer 2 20 inchers back to back. Basically casting the fly upstream with a sreies of quick jerks had them coming to it. Didnt have much luck on Monday caught 2 w the same method then the rain and cold came in so we left. Hoping to get back up there this week. 
Good Luck 
HOPTOAD


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Steve said:


> Thanks for the report Ralf. I've been dying to get out there and try to wack some with the streamer I had so much luck with last year, but all my time has been going into fixing up a used RV I bought for up north.


Welcome to my world!

If it ain't one thing, it's two  

Last year, prime example. Some wasps took residence inside my furnace. I had to pull the entire unit and rip it down. During final installation, I must have leaned on the pressure side of the plumbing. Heard a snap and my elbow started to get wet. I was hoping it was only blood...LOL

Back to the fishing. We hit it again mid-week and it got tough early this year. The pods seemed to have split up some. Tried midge larvae down to a 20 and only bumped a few. Finally got one going on an 18 E/C caddis. Nothing on the bigger stuff. Seen 2 other fish landed. Maybe once they get real hungry, they'll start biting with a little more enthusiasm. Did notice them using the edges with the black bottom a little more. That might be do to the cool nights and all the pressure.

Good luck this weekend fellas


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

Went out yesterday (saturday) and didnt catch or see anyone else catch anything. Did have a good laugh when my friend (1st time in waders and 1st fly fishing) took a tumble into the water.:lol: Saw a couple people that looked to be centerpinning, didnt happen to be any of you? Lots of people up and down the river but not TOO bad yet.


----------



## Eggsniffer (Aug 2, 2005)

kcud rellik said:


> Saw a couple people that looked to be centerpinning, didnt happen to be any of you? Lots of people up and down the river but not TOO bad yet.


I was one of them


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

"I must have leaned on the pressure side of the plumbing. Heard a snap and my elbow started to get wet. I was hoping it was only blood...LOL"


I hear that. Gave my plumbing it's first test today and had a hose blow off by the pump.... , water everywhere. If I don't have it coming in from outside I got it coming in from inside. Over Easter weekend I vow to hit the Huron no matter the shape my trailer is in.


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

Eggsniffer said:


> I was one of them


After looking at your pics I think i remember seeing you there. Did you happen to notice 3 kids 1 short fat one in rubber waders, 1 tall fat one in neopreme green, and one average in camo? Was trying to teach him (last one) how to use his new fly rod.:help:  :lol: He ended up taking a swim as it was his first time in waders also. All in good fun!!:lol: :lol:


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

The DNR finally got the numbers of fish planted up on their site.
2,259 total fish planted,mostly smaller browns.Of the 2,259 only 120 rainbows,not like the old days.


----------



## Eggsniffer (Aug 2, 2005)

kcud rellik said:


> After looking at your pics I think i remember seeing you there. Did you happen to notice 3 kids 1 short fat one in rubber waders, 1 tall fat one in neopreme green, and one average in camo? Was trying to teach him (last one) how to use his new fly rod.:help:  :lol: He ended up taking a swim as it was his first time in waders also. All in good fun!!:lol: :lol:


I think so. Those are good times. I remember when I was the fat kid, and my dad was the teacher. I remember him not long after those long gone days saying "I've created a monster!" he was right! 

just try to keep them from joining the swim team too much until it gets warmer


----------

